# Research Help?



## Asath (Apr 3, 2012)

Maybe my skills are getting rusty, but I’m having a hard time (short of flying to San Diego) finding a picture of the “Tree of Evolutionism” plaque that I’m told kicks off a tour of the Institute for Creation Research Museum in Santee, California.

Anybody know where I can get my hands on a copy of that gem?


----------



## ambush80 (Apr 4, 2012)

Asath said:


> Maybe my skills are getting rusty, but I’m having a hard time (short of flying to San Diego) finding a picture of the “Tree of Evolutionism” plaque that I’m told kicks off a tour of the Institute for Creation Research Museum in Santee, California.
> 
> Anybody know where I can get my hands on a copy of that gem?



Evolutionism?  Maybe they will send you one for $19.95.

P.S.  Their 'clearance' section of their online store has some good bargains:

http://www.answersingenesis.org/PublicStore/catalog/Clearance,264.aspx

Oops!  I linked the wrong creation museum.  sorry


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 4, 2012)

Are you talking about the "orchard" pics?  A creationist worldview would not have a single tree.


----------



## Four (Apr 4, 2012)

are you talking about that spiraling picture that starts with single cell then spins around and shows all life as it evolved?

something like this 







or this


----------



## Asath (Apr 4, 2012)

Four – that is some good stuff, right there, and I’m putting those in the archive, but folks who have been to that ‘Museum’ tell me that they are immediately presented with a plaque that displays the ‘Tree of Evolutionism,’ which graphically displays that ‘evolutionism’ is an evil that ‘bears only corrupt fruits.’

Their own web-site neglects to include this, and I’m thinking that SOMEONE must have taken a picture of it.  The entire thought, of a graphic to that effect, is so funny that we all really need to have a copy . . .


----------



## centerpin fan (Apr 5, 2012)

Asath said:


> Anybody know where I can get my hands on a copy of that gem?



Which one are you looking for?

https://www.google.com/search?q=tre...4LZGe8QSk2L3-DA&ved=0CDkQsAQ&biw=1280&bih=860


----------



## Asath (Apr 7, 2012)

I’m not 100% sure that this one is the same, having never been to the place, but it seems to  contain the description, and was sent by someone who has been there and who tells me that it isn’t an actual picture of the plaque itself, but seems to them to be the same image.  I offer it here, with that caveat:


----------



## Asath (Apr 7, 2012)

Or not.  Somebody help an old man on how to post an image from his picture files?  Tried, and failed.


----------



## mtnwoman (Apr 7, 2012)

Asath said:


> Or not.  Somebody help an old man on how to post an image from his picture files?  Tried, and failed.



I think you just go down to where it says you may post pic files or manage attachments....gee I'm helpful, ain't I?


----------



## Asath (Apr 9, 2012)

I’m not entirely sure that this is the same image, having never seen it myself, but someone sent it to me privately and it seems to capture every description I’ve heard:


----------

